# How (and Why) I Took the Shot #1: Overlook



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've been encouraged from multiple sources to start writing smaller pieces that tell the story of what was in my mind while shooting. This first shot is a simple subject that tells a story. Thought you might enjoy reading the piece if you are interested:

http://dustinabbott.net/2014/02/how-and-why-i-took-the-shot-1-overlook/


----------



## jrda2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great post Dustin. I always enjoy your work.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 8, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> Great post Dustin. I always enjoy your work.



Thank you. That's very kind


----------



## distant.star (Feb 8, 2014)

.
Yep, there's a lot of you in that image -- I saw it before I read a word.

I've done a lot of the kind of work you do, and I always see our brokenness. Yet, off in the distance is always that vague promise of something better. We are all broken people hoping for oneness.

Compositionally, I love the stacked horizontal lines -- and the dark/light contrasts between them.

Thanks for sharing this -- and I'll look forward to more of these.


----------



## Badger (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Dustin!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 8, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Yep, there's a lot of you in that image -- I saw it before I read a word.
> 
> I've done a lot of the kind of work you do, and I always see our brokenness. Yet, off in the distance is always that vague promise of something better. We are all broken people hoping for oneness.
> ...



Insightful and meaningful response. Thank you.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 8, 2014)

Badger said:


> Thanks Dustin!



My pleasure


----------



## surapon (Feb 9, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Hi everyone! I've been encouraged from multiple sources to start writing smaller pieces that tell the story of what was in my mind while shooting. This first shot is a simple subject that tells a story. Thought you might enjoy reading the piece if you are interested:
> 
> http://dustinabbott.net/2014/02/how-and-why-i-took-the-shot-1-overlook/




Dear Dustin , my friend and my teacher.
I love your posts and your links, That make me learn your point of views and " How to " with your great knowledge of photography.
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2014)

surapon said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! I've been encouraged from multiple sources to start writing smaller pieces that tell the story of what was in my mind while shooting. This first shot is a simple subject that tells a story. Thought you might enjoy reading the piece if you are interested:
> ...


----------



## leGreve (Feb 9, 2014)

Allow me, the always contrast to back padding, to toss in some critique.... Before I read a word, I didnt know didly squat about you, who you are and what you do and I didnt have the faintest idea what you wanted to signify with that shot.

Normally youd say a picture speaks a thousand words, in this case I feel more like the picture needed a thousand words in order to carryit across.

So is it succesful? Within a small back padding community... It might be, but as a work of art or communicative piece it falls very short. It reminds me of some of the shots of my very first film roll I shot.

So yes indeed, photography is a matter of taste and apparently also a lot about knowing the artist in this case.

Sorry, I dont want to be harsh, but it also gets sickening to see thread after thread celebrating mediocraty. For some reason the internet is riddled with the idea that one is not allowed to critize unless its based on something positive.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 9, 2014)

.
I will agree that sycophancy runs rampant. We are also nearly bedridden in mediocrity. The silver lining in all that, I believe, is that more people than ever are taking pictures and trying to get it right. In the right circumstances, it is helpful to provide a useful critique for them, but it has to be done deftly.

This thread does not seem targeted at critique or criticism. Justin said he was going to start explaining how and why he created some of his images. I didn't see that as an invitation to criticism nor did I see it as a statement that any particular image might be noteworthy. That is a very helpful educational endeavor; I'm a big believer in knowing why you're taking a picture as it helps with the how of taking a picture.

Most interesting to me is that no one has yet praised this as a good image. For me, it communicates what Justin said he intended, and it's the kind of image I would attempt to create for the same reasons. As I said I do like the dark/light contrasting bands, especially as they contribute to the overall concept. Otherwise, I haven't said anything about whether it is or is not a good image.

I'm all for honest critique, and I suspect Justin is too. In this case, I'd wait for an invitation -- and if the invitation came, I'd do better than just saying it doesn't work. There have to be factual reasons why pictures succeed or fail. Ironically, the best artists rarely have the knack for providing useful critique; hence we have experts who specialize in criticism of all forms of art.







leGreve said:


> Allow me, the always contrast to back padding, to toss in some critique.... Before I read a word, I didnt know didly squat about you, who you are and what you do and I didnt have the faintest idea what you wanted to signify with that shot.
> 
> Normally youd say a picture speaks a thousand words, in this case I feel more like the picture needed a thousand words in order to carryit across.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 9, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> I will agree that sycophancy runs rampant. We are also nearly bedridden in mediocrity. The silver lining in all that, I believe, is that more people than ever are taking pictures and trying to get it right. In the right circumstances, it is helpful to provide a useful critique for them, but it has to be done deftly.
> 
> This thread does not seem targeted at critique or criticism. Justin said he was going to start explaining how and why he created some of his images. I didn't see that as an invitation to criticism nor did I see it as a statement that any particular image might be noteworthy. That is a very helpful educational endeavor; I'm a big believer in knowing why you're taking a picture as it helps with the how of taking a picture.
> ...



Rightly so. But I'd like to add a couple of words. I want to stay positive and encouraging, but I'm wondering about why he started this thread in the first place. I know he is trying to promote himself as he has clearly stated that at least once, but after a number of posts claiming that the community has asked him to do this review this and that or explain how he's taken a picture etc. to me comes out as a bit presumptuous. I've been around this forum for about two and a half years and have yet to read about someone asking him to. Honesty is important in any kind of marketing. It'd be better to come out as Ivan Muller, I think it was, who just simply shared his thoughts about the 6D after a few weeks of usage.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback all around, everyone. Discussion is good. This image is far from being one of the most glamorous in my portfolio. Of the images I have posted in the past year on Flickr, for example, it probably got the least amount of favorites.

As a few have noted, however, the point of sharing this image and writing the article was to explain, in part, why we take photos that we do. It was to communicate that there is meaning in even the simple (or broken) things. I'm fine with your criticism.

As far as being uninvited, that is patently untrue. I have been asked repeatedly in various threads to write tutorials and to explain my workflow. Not everyone wants that, but not everyone has to read this. It is posted in the appropriate area, I believe.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Dustin! I enjoyed reading the story associated with this image and why it is meaningful to you. I for one am certainly interested in the thought process of other photographers, why they took a particular picture, and composed it the way they did; especially when it comes from a photographer whose work I admire and respect, as is the case here.

Not every image is significant because of its beauty, composition, and artistic elements. Some pictures are significant at a personal level for what they mean to the photographer and the story behind the picture. 

I look forward to additional articles along this line!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree with all the previous comments, Dustin's posts are always worth the time to read... thanks for sharing!

I enjoy reading Dustin's posts and typically I feel humbled, empowered or both after I absorb the material.

In this case, I'm humbled. When I shoot the majority of my pictures, it's in the 'heat of the moment' and that is apparently where I thrive. I am more challenged and slightly intimidated when I have to create a thought provoking image like the one Dustin has shared in a quite setting such as this. My normal photography is of a journalistic style focusing on people and events so when I am faced with a 'blank canvas' of sorts, I struggle to create an image that is compelling. Knowing the how and why behind a picture means a lot to me. I'm anxious to see more when you are willing to share it Dustin. Thanks!

Rusty


----------



## JumboShrimp (Feb 10, 2014)

I appreciate (most of) Dustin's contributions to CR, but unfortunately this is not one of them. Sorry. But I will look forward to the next one with higher expectations.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 10, 2014)

Again, thanks for the feedback (whether positive or negative). It helps give me a sense of where I would like to take this series.

BTW, this series is being requested by a certain very large company in the industry, and so I will write them despite opinions on a message board. But I do value your feedback, as I obviously want to make them as beneficial (and enjoyable) as possible.

Maybe the next shot will be a little more glamorous... ;D


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 11, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> BTW, this series is being requested by a certain very large company in the industry, and so I will write them despite opinions on a message board.


So opinions on a message board only matter when they are positive?


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

I think this image would be better if presented in a series. Stand alone, I find it hard to find merit in this shot.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 11, 2014)

Honestly, I think the image is just whatever. For me, when I look at something (ie a gallery), I do not read the caption first before looking at the photo. If the photo intrigues me, then I will look at the caption/description and then say aha! Your description is alright, but I feel like it's trying too hard to make something out of the photo from your perspective/invoked intentions. I'm just trying to state what I feel as a viewer. No hard feelings.  Keep shooting~


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 11, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, this series is being requested by a certain very large company in the industry, and so I will write them despite opinions on a message board.
> ...



Hmmm...opinions on a message board vs. relationship (and paycheck) from large industry player. I'm with Dustin on this one. 

I very much appreciate Dustin's honesty and that he's not simply trying to push his name or portfolio.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

leGreve said:


> Allow me, the always contrast to back padding, to toss in some critique.... Before I read a word, I didnt know didly squat about you, who you are and what you do and I didnt have the faintest idea what you wanted to signify with that shot.
> 
> Normally youd say a picture speaks a thousand words, in this case I feel more like the picture needed a thousand words in order to carryit across.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I too don't mean to be harsh, but your comment is nothing more than useless utter garbage without any usefulness to anyone and nor does it provide any constructive criticism to the photographer.
You say you don't know "didly squat" about Dustin and nor did you take a minute to read who he is and what he does but you were ever so eager to provide your so called "critique", which it isn't coz the jist of your post was basically to say the photo is no good and that your bloody first roll of film produced similar images blah, blah, blah without providing how it could have been improved or provide an alternative.
Since you admit that you know "didly squat", here is some education:
Dustin is an ordained minister at a Church in Pembroke, Ontario, Canada. He is one of the most respected members in CR, with some of the BEST reviews and photographs that most CR members eagerly read and follow.
Finally, his message with the photo (which was CLEARLY mentioned in his blog, if you had cared to read before you posted rubbish) is this:
"*It is a very simple photo, and yet it tells a story. Brokenness can be beautiful. I can’t tell you how many times God has taken something broken in my life and made something beautiful out of it*".
Now that speaks to me, because of different experiences in my life and my loved ones.

Its alright not to like a photo, but it is sickening when people just rubbish it with stupid comments that it reminds them of the images from their first roll of film etc, without providing an iota of constructive criticism  
I'd like to see images, that can do justice to that message, from all you fancy pants people who are ever so eager to provide utterly useless criticism.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, this series is being requested by a certain very large company in the industry, and so I will write them despite opinions on a message board.
> ...


Opinions on a message board does NOT have to be positive, but they should at least provide constructive criticism ... it makes no sense when the post just rubbishes the photographer's work without providing any constructive criticism on how the image could have been improved.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 11, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


I agree, as little as positive comments also describing why it's good. I did not say it was bad. Actually I didn't even look at it to start with. But now I have clicked his link to support his webstats and it was a picture of a broken tree, then a reference to god. Rienz, I know you a little through your posts here, you are a sensible man. I am not seeking anyone's support for my view though. I just questioned why he starts his post(s) with: on request from people on this forum I hereby give you my review, blog etc. when clearly it is self promotion. Better be honest about it. People here are very encouraging and I think it is important not to abuse that. If he's on a contract through a larger corporation, all the best, but if it is a business thing, then i think it should be disclosed in the first comment. About the picture, not bad but it didn't move me. Mostly because I'm a portrait person (although mediocre).


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 11, 2014)

thepancakeman said:



> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


I don't get your point?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 11, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...



Why the hostility? You honesty began bashing me and the piece without even looking at it? That's part of the reason why message board opinions matter less to me than other sources...


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 11, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...



Maybe I didn't get your point. I understood you to be saying that he should use the opinions of this board on whether or not to write his column when his primary driver is something completely external and a whole lot more valuable than the opinion of random internet strangers. And I disagree with that. 

The fact that he's listening to feedback here and willing to tweak his output to better meet our needs/desires is just a statement of his generosity, not a statement of the value of our feedback.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 11, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


I apologize if I came out hostile.. I didn't mean that. I tried to make a point that had nothing to do with what you wrote in your article. Read again what I wrote, if it doesn't make sense then I don't know how to say it.

But if message boards matters so little to you, then why do you post your reviews here? Also, you have twice pointed out that in answers to me which clearly is directed towards me. So as I don't salute your work, then my opinion is worthless.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...


Hi Artic Photo, actually, I didn't intend the second part of my above post (which I've marked in red font for your ease of reference) for you ... I think I just got carried away with my previous post. I am flattered that you think I am a sensible man ... thank you for the kind words.
I am not sure why you feel Dustin is not being upfront/honest here ... he's got a message he wants to convey through his image/blog, so he posted a link here to that image/blog ... having said that, allow me ask you the following questions:

*1.* What is so dishonest about Dustin's post here?

*2.* How do you know that he did not get requests? Have you read every single response and/or requests to all his 1400+ posts? or are you privy to the inbox of Dustin's Private Messages? 

*3.* If you read Dustin's original post it clearly states: "I've been encouraged from *multiple sources* to start writing smaller pieces that tell the story of what was in my mind while shooting". But how did you interpret "multiple sources" as only CR members?


----------



## surapon (Feb 11, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Dear Dustin , my friend and my teacher.
Please do not worry about Comments and Commends in this post. As you know, The CR. Members have many Levels of Expertise, From the Beginner( Hobby)---Mid Level of Semi-Pro, up to the PRO / Professional Photographers who earn the living with photography. That Mean, We have so many difference IDEAs in all the post.
For Me, my self, I love this Photography Hobby, and want to learn the New Ideas and the new Technique from all CR. Members, including You too, Sir. AND I learn from CR. Members in every times that I come to read all the Posts.
Please continue your GREAT WORKS for us , to learn from your Great Expertise. Yes, I am the person who write to you on your personal Message board and want to learn from you.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> I agree, as little as positive comments also describing why it's good. I did not say it was bad.





Arctic Photo said:


> So as I don't salute your work, then my opinion is worthless.


Artic Photo allow me to address 2 things you've raised in your above 2 posts:*
1.* A positive comment without describing why it's good, still has a positive effect on the photographer, providing him/her with useful motivation/encouragement. But a negative comment without any constructive criticism other than it is bad (or it's no good or whatever), is totally worthless and useless for the photographer and the people reading it, as it provides no encouragement or useful information, other than spread ill will and hostility ... in such situations it is better to shut up and that does provide a powerful message ... trust me when I don't get any positive reaction to my photos, I get the message without anyone saying a word.
I am not saying that you said the photo is bad but I'm only trying to address your comment about positive comments should describe why it's good. 

*2.* One does not have to salute anyone's work to provide constructive criticism, but it is absolutely worthless when the comments do not have an iota of constructive criticism about how the photographer can improve his/her image.

Maybe you don't mean it but your comments here are coming across as someone who does not like Dustin for whatever reason, because you have failed to provide any constructive criticism on how he can improve the image ... like I said, you probably don't meant to, but that's how it is coming across.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 11, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Hi, actually I hink it doesn't matter at this stage. I have nothing against him as I don't know him. I tried to make a point that clearly didn't make sense. To me it still does, but I won't pursue it any longer. I realized it was pointless though. Have a good night and keep the discussion going.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 11, 2014)

Never one to be afraid to put my nose in where it isn't needed, without any ill will to Dustin who does some great work and reviews, as a matter of principle I am very much against pure outside links, indeed I am surprised CR allows such posts. There is nothing difficult about including an entire blog post and image here and including a link to the original for people who have more interest to go and see, and I think, on principle, that is the more honorable way of doing things. Pure links just smell of site traffic manipulation to me, I am sure Dustin has a good following and has been asked by people to post more stuff (heck people even PM me questions), but he can answer those personal requests with directions to his blog and site, that, to my mind, is very different from making people click to even see if they are interested in a post.

Just my 10c worth.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you for making these posts. A lot can be learned by just looking at great pictures. But the chance to learn how/why the photographer took the picture is really handy from an education perspective.


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 11, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ....



Rienz, I don't think that Arctic Photo meant to criticize this particular photo in itself.

The backstage of a picture is interesting if it's a great picture. The picture in question, a broken tree without any context, is not. It could have been taken anywhere, anytime. The caption and the picture have no apparent connection. The picture could have any caption, the caption could relate to any picture.

This lack of intrinsic content is, I guess, what Arctic Photo was referring to. The photo means nothing by itself and the elaborate text looks like a futile exercise meant to draw attention. Any random shutter actuation can be embellished with touching words, but it doesn't turn any of them into interesting images.


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 11, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> This lack of intrinsic content is, I guess, what Arctic Photo was referring to. The photo means nothing by itself and the elaborate text looks like a futile exercise meant to draw attention. Any random shutter actuation can be embellished with touching words, but it doesn't turn any of them into interesting images.



You mean as opposed to this _stunning_ $4.3 million dollar photo that has such intrinsic content?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhein_II

/sarcasm


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Feb 11, 2014)

leGreve said:


> For some reason the internet is riddled with the idea that one is not allowed to critize unless its based on something positive.



Please pardon me for continuing the thread drift, but no one has adequately explained why your comments have caused such ire.

In a nutshell, you suck at critique. Why? You include insults and self-aggrandisement.

Insult:



> So is it succesful? Within a small back padding community... It might be



Self-aggrandisement:



> it falls very short. It reminds me of some of the shots of my very first film roll I shot.



Remove these two sentences (plus the one about celebrating mediocrity) and you wouldn't have got the adverse reaction.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 11, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Never one to be afraid to put my nose in where it isn't needed, without any ill will to Dustin who does some great work and reviews, as a matter of principle I am very much against pure outside links, indeed I am surprised CR allows such posts. There is nothing difficult about including an entire blog post and image here and including a link to the original for people who have more interest to go and see, and I think, on principle, that is the more honorable way of doing things. Pure links just smell of site traffic manipulation to me, I am sure Dustin has a good following and has been asked by people to post more stuff (heck people even PM me questions), but he can answer those personal requests with directions to his blog and site, that, to my mind, is very different from making people click to even see if they are interested in a post.
> 
> Just my 10c worth.


+1
If it is a long article, a short synopsys along with the picture would be OK and a link at the end. But I'm not sure I think it is OK to use a forum like this to promote your own site, which I beleive has commercial motivation.

As for this specific post, I am a bit surprised why you selected an image like this. You have posted lots of images it could have been interesting to hear the story behind. But, without getting into any debate over the image, this was not one that raised any interest with me.

But keep posting, I may enjoy the next one more.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 11, 2014)

Eldar said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Never one to be afraid to put my nose in where it isn't needed, without any ill will to Dustin who does some great work and reviews, as a matter of principle I am very much against pure outside links, indeed I am surprised CR allows such posts. There is nothing difficult about including an entire blog post and image here and including a link to the original for people who have more interest to go and see, and I think, on principle, that is the more honorable way of doing things. Pure links just smell of site traffic manipulation to me, I am sure Dustin has a good following and has been asked by people to post more stuff (heck people even PM me questions), but he can answer those personal requests with directions to his blog and site, that, to my mind, is very different from making people click to even see if they are interested in a post.
> ...



Fair enough. I absolutely am trying to drive attention to my website to continue building my brand. I have no problem acknowledging that.

But what you may not know is that traffic *back* to LensRentals is typically in my top 4 clickthroughs from my website (#3 today, in fact). I recommend that people rent lenses (try before you buy)and freely cite articles by Roger to direct people to Lens Rentals. Anyone that works with web design/development knows how importance this ecosystem is. Every clickthrough from this website (CanonRumors) to any other website helps build its brand and page ranking. It is a bit of a symbiotic relationship, which is probably why it is allowed here.

Even from the kind reactions on this thread I sense that this particular post and image are not the sexiest I've ever shared. ;D I'll try to up my game next time 8)


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 11, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



And none of what I suggested impacts that symbiosis one iota, it would prevent people who are not interested going and seeing something they are not interested in, and what you did also prevents more nervous folks going and seeing your posts anyway, many many people simply will not use off site links because of security/phishing concerns.

Eldar's synopsis and image approach is probably the best compromise, viewers will know if they are interested in clicking to the full blog and those that are interested can rest assured you are probably not the Russian Mafia out to steal their souls, but an earnest blogger. Meanwhile CR, you, and LensRentals all get their hits and they are all from people with enough information to be using those links with interest, no "Friend farms" to worry about.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I liked some of your articles and some not so much but nonetheless you got hits. What I really don't like is photogs who have there site all Ad-ed up with little to no content of value. (Jared Polin is a big one.) 

High amplitude and Low frequency is what keeps me going back to Mr. Hobbys blog often. I know the content is worth while.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 12, 2014)

leGreve said:


> Allow me, the always contrast to back padding, to toss in some critique.... Before I read a word, I didnt know didly squat about you, who you are and what you do and I didnt have the faintest idea what you wanted to signify with that shot.
> 
> Normally youd say a picture speaks a thousand words, in this case I feel more like the picture needed a thousand words in order to carryit across.
> 
> ...



I can see where you are coming from. Perhaps you're being a bit harsh...but then even Dustin himself has accused me of being harsh with him...where I really was not. Some people just only want the positive side of a critique.

No offense to Dustin, but there are obviously those on here who feel he and his photography are a bit of a big deal. The images I have seen from him are mostly very nice. But I do feel he is getting caught up in promoting himself, to the degree that he is spending a lot of time and thought on particular images, where it is not all that called for.

Frankly much of the images he shoots like the one that started this thread...I shoot myself. So I kind of feel he and I have similar styles. I would call an image like the one in the thread starter, a "tree portrait"...I am quite fond of doing them myself! He would probably think of himself as several universes beyond what I do, but that's ok. He's not...he's just better at promoting himself at this time, and has quite a loyal following. Nothing wrong with that. But making a thread about it, does seem a bit over the top. To make a thread discussing one image (and to link to a story written about how and why the image was shot, etc)...that image really needs to be a bit more mind-blowing, as does the story. Am I really so wrong in saying that?

I mean, it's not as if Dustin is some kind of nature frontier pioneer/explorer like John Muir or Lewis and Clarke or something...That kind of thing can't really be done anymore. Maybe only in the deep ocean, or in Antarctica...except there aren't any trees there. There used to be, though...back when it wasn't at the south pole!

I have nothing against you though, Dustin, and your images are usually nice to behold.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 12, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Now suddenly opinions on a message board matters.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


I absolutely agree with you that any random shutter can be embellished with touching words ... but one must consider the possibility that image can speak volumes to the photographer or for many who view that image. My point is not about people not liking the image, its perfectly fine for someone not to like (I know people who don't like Ansel Adams work). But what is not fine is, people casting aspirations on the photographer's integrity, honor and what not. Strangely, till now, no one provided constructive criticism on how that image *or an alternative *could have been presented to make his message come across more effectively. Comments, questioning Dustin's integrity have only generated ill will, instead of providing an opportunity to learn something. Personally, as mentioned earlier, that image speaks to me (and several others) *because of the message associated with it* ... it does not appeal to some, that is perfectly fine ... but lets not reduce a fellow CR member (whose work, most of us like and follow) with suggestions that his intentions may not be honorable. There are comments that suggest that Dustin did not receive any requests etc ... now how the hell does someone know what requests/comments Dustin has received? are they Psychics? or did they read every single request he has received from every single source, including for his 1400+ posts in CR? or did they hack into Dustin's inbox? What is not fine is when a *few* of the members behaving just like a cheap media house i.e. latch on to a popular guy and make him look like a dishonorable person ... that's just sick and a low life thing to do.
Peace.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 12, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Hi Rienz, I didn't question his person. I questioned his approach. If ones wants to promote one's work then be open about it. I've been doing business for about two decades and credibility and trust is everything. If you want to sell something then you should say so. I think you agree. 

Maybe we saw different things here but that shouldn't make us enemies.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 12, 2014)

The basic consept behind this thread is in my view interesting. I am a member of several photography groups and forums, where an enormous amount of images are posted and shared. Every now and then an image comes by that I would like to know more about. For the poster to be a bit more detailed on the story behind the image could be educational and help people make better images, it could inspire people to go and try something similar etc. 

But in this particular case I find it more of a promotion of Dustin and his site. There is no specific invitation to come back with constructive critisism or to discuss any particular aspect of the image. There are lots to be said about choice of focal length, f-stop, framing, light, post processing, choice of motive to tell the story etc. etc. In some cases other aspects like geography, demography, climate, the trip to and from etc. are interesting to read and may also be fun for experience sharing. But in this case I only see an invitation to go to Dustin's web site, improve his traffic statistics and return with silence or a well done Dustin post.

And when it comes to the commercial loop, I believe Lens rental, B&H, Adorama and the other companies here actually represent revenue for CR, as they do for the-digital-picture.com and others, whereas a member's use of CR to channel traffic to his/hers commercial website is for free ...


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rienz, I really don't know why you take things so personally.

An image has been shared publicly along with a story; the audience is responding to that. Some reactions are positive, others are negative. What's the deal? Nobody said "wtf is this sh*t!"; people who have expressed negative comments have done so in a most civilized and polite manner. 

You are blowing it out of proportions. There has been no personal attack against Dustin, only the obvious accountability for what he does and how.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...


Hi Arctic Photo, if you noticed I removed your name when I quoted Albi86 (above), coz I didn't want you to take it personally ... no hard feelings, we certainly not enemies ... we just happen to disagree ... who knows, if we meet in person we may get along famously. Don't take it personally. Have a nice day. Peace


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> You are blowing it out of proportions. There has been no personal attack against Dustin, only the obvious accountability for what he does and how.


I think you missed a few comments from few members. By the way I am not taking it personally, too bad if you feel that way. What accountability? if CR is allowing him to post his link, what is it to the rest of us ... his post is being made to sound like it is some kind of crime. If one is so concerned about "accountability for what he does and how", should it not be taken to the CR admin, instead of making Dustin look bad?


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 12, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


 ;D I am sure we would. I know I'd like to learn a lot from you.

Take care!


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 18, 2014)

I may be interpreting the post a little differently. It seems the photo was chosen deliberately, not so much as an image to stand alone, amazing all who look upon it, but to show that even simple images may be meaningful to someone. 

I think the best images tell a story or convey a certain mood. These photos have meaning to people. This article wasn't intended to be a technical how-to, it was a 'meaningful how-to.' It describes why he took the photo, what the elements meant, and why he liked it. With the story, others could enjoy the photo as he did. 

A point some are missing is that the photo isn't the heart of the article. The instructive part of the article is the thought process that went into creating a photo that had meaning (even if it was only meaningful to Dustin). I think we could all improve our photography by spending a little more time thinking about what message we want to convey, and then try to compose our images to speak that image.

Learning the technical aspects of photography is great, it gives us tools to create great works of art. But to make the transition from a plain photographer to an artist, we need to spend more time thinking about a message and trying to create a photo to match.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 18, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I may be interpreting the post a little differently. It seems the photo was chosen deliberately, not so much as an image to stand alone, amazing all who look upon it, but to show that even simple images may be meaningful to someone.
> 
> I think the best images tell a story or convey a certain mood. These photos have meaning to people. This article wasn't intended to be a technical how-to, it was a 'meaningful how-to.' It describes why he took the photo, what the elements meant, and why he liked it. With the story, others could enjoy the photo as he did.
> 
> ...



You make good points. But as with other art forms, a lot of the message a piece of art conveys, already exists in the mind of the beholder. So the question here really is, is the art the photograph, or is the art the photograph, along with the thousand words intended to accompany it? It must be the latter...in which case, there is really art all around us. Even this web page with my words on it, is art. Or is it?


----------

